
Juicero is still the greatest example of Silicon Valley stupidity - coatmatter
https://www.cnet.com/news/juicero-is-still-the-greatest-example-of-silicon-valley-stupidity/
======
montenegrohugo
It's hard to balance innovation and useless over-engineering. Of course I'd
like to wake up and have a freshly presses glass of juice ready to be drunk.
But the technology isn't there yet (or it is but it would be way too
impractical). Juicero is a middle-ground solution that doesn't really solve
anything. It is easy to mock them for their failure, but if we never try to
innovate we will never reach the point where I can wake up and (like in
Wallace and Gromit) have my freshly pressed juice fruit ready.

------
tiredwired
The company that was trying to make the smart cup that told you what you just
put in your cup seemed pointless.

